# Rockwell/Delta 31-501 6"X48" belt sander parts list and parts availability



## john200 (Jan 19, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can get a parts list for the subject belt sander? I'm in need of a table.
Thanks to any one who can help,
John


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That looks a lot like my Grizzly 6×48. Maybe their table would work? I made a second table for my Grizz so I wouldn't have to be moving a single table back and forth between the belt and disc. Was not a difficult build and I made my table a LOT larger which I feel is a plus.


----------

